# Please show me dem wasp builds



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/1/18)

Hey All, as a few will know I got a wasp rda recently and well.... I'm underwhelmed

Tried 3x26 Ni80 set fused Clapton at 3.5mm (0.25)

Parallel 28awg 316L at 3mm (0.45)

2x26awg with 36awg Ni80 fused Clapton at 3.53mm (0.41)

Coil about center with airflow and slightly spaced....

Mr Fluff and streaky cotton at various thicknesses and sitting just above deck

Flavour is well.... average and for some reason slightly metallic

So does anyone have suggestions and pics of their builds which produce this atties fabled flavour... help a Llama out here

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Sorry to hear Sir Llama

Not nice when one is underwhelmed. I know the feeling. Its happened to me mamy times.
One expects greatness and then its average

Am sure the Wasp experts will come to the rescue though...

By the way, regarding that metallic taste, did you wash the atty before you used it? Maybe you have some manufacturing bits lurking in there? Or some machine oil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hey All, as a few will know I got a wasp rda recently and well.... I'm underwhelmed
> 
> Tried 3x26 set fused Clapton at 3.5mm (0.25)
> 
> ...



I feel the same way you do brother.
When i first had my Hadaly alot of people said they prefer the wasp because it has more airflow with same or better flavour than the Hadaly.

I have yet to experience that better flavour, actually i have yet to experice equal flavour from it even.
It doesn't come close.

Its not a bad RDA and does produce ok flavour, but for me i was a little disappointed with it if i am honest. Especialy when you hear people say they prefer it over the Hadaly.

Lets see maybe im doing something wrong, but i have tried every coil placement and settled for smack in the middle of the airflow.

As for wire im using a fused clapton, plain round wire and flatwire just wasn't working in the wasp for me. Vapour felt very flat and not dense.

Anyways im out, lets see what others have to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear Sir Llama
> 
> Not nice when one is underwhelmed. I know the feeling. Its happened to me mamy times.
> One expects greatness and then its average
> ...


Three times Sir , could be hotspots I missed actually now that I think of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (20/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hey All, as a few will know I got a wasp rda recently and well.... I'm underwhelmed
> 
> Tried 3x26 Ni80 set fused Clapton at 3.5mm (0.25)
> 
> ...



Solution!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/1/18)

Hi 
@Smoke_A_Llama . Try this Wasp build tutorial from Morten Oen. If you don't know him try a look at his other videos. Very interesting.
I have found the Wasp to be a great BF RDA but the flavour is better on my Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/1/18)

Nah - the wasp is better than great or ok imo, but you are 100% dependant on the build you throw in. Look for pre-coil'ed Geekvape alpha one coils bro, if you are chasing serious flavour. Its a ni80 & kanthal hybrid. Its amazing. But if you cant find that - look for a ni80 flat claption. Otherwise just twist and flatten 3 ni80 (26g) wires, or coil them in parallel. Align the coil dead centre with the airflow, trust me. Building it high to get a "bottom airflow" will just cause spitback. Your cotton should be firmly packed in the coil, and allow a smidge of movement. The wasp got atty of the year in 2017 for flavour in soooooo many places. As you can see im a TOTAL fanboy, no doubt the hadaly is better - but for that price, its by far the best in its category. Hang in there soldier

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear Sir Llama
> 
> Not nice when one is underwhelmed. I know the feeling. Its happened to me mamy times.
> One expects greatness and then its average
> ...



I had one build in the wasp and it went to the bin. Crap atty imo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/18)

Apolpgies for the message i typed earlier , the grammer was apauhling 
I was reading over it as i couldn't remember what i had said early hours of this morning and not even i understood half of it 

Im by no means a expert in English but Jaaarrrraaaaa that was shocking 

I have since edited my post. Thats all for now, will try play with the Wasp a little later but i have a feeling im not gonna win and will land up being stung and still not liking it.


----------



## Captain Chaos (20/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Apolpgies for the message i typed earlier , the grammer was apauhling
> I was reading over it as i couldn't remember what i had said early hours of this morning and not even i understood half of it
> 
> Im by no means a expert in English but Jaaarrrraaaaa that was shocking
> ...


Naaaah, just blame it on predictive text.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (20/1/18)

This is what works for me. Make sure you raise the coil so that its level with the deck. Its 26x3 fused claptoned with 36 all ni80 3mm. If you 3.5mm it gets too hot. I get fantastic flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (20/1/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama sorry to hear this about your Wasp, really hope you come right with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (19/2/18)

Wanted to buy a wasp but now I’m 2 minded...


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

In December last year I bought the Coil Master 48PC pre-made coils box and when it arrived, a lot of the coils had come out their section of the box or fallen into another. I was super annoyed. 

Anyway, I took the box out last night and found a coil that looked promising, so I popped it in the Wasp. Fits perfectly. Will report back here with pics of the coil and flavour results once I get my squonk setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Carnival said:


> In December last year I bought the Coil Master 48PC pre-made coils box and when it arrived, a lot of the coils had come out their section of the box or fallen into another. I was super annoyed.
> 
> Anyway, I took the box out last night and found a coil that looked promising, so I popped it in the Wasp. Fits perfectly. Will report back here with pics of the coil and flavour results once I get my squonk setup.



Come on, take it for a test drip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Come on, take it for a test drip



Haha, okay okay... this evening I'll report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Haha, okay okay... this evening I'll report back


That's the spirit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (20/2/18)

I also battled with the WASP but I think I've found my sweet spot , Nano Alien from Bubble Wraps 2mm ID (ok it whistles ...) but flavor is on point and low enough but not too low on my mech squonker for good battery life. I think his new 5core Aliens with one Extra wrap in the WASP will me MAGIC!


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

Okay, so here’s the clapton I put in:

Came out at 0.3ohms, 3mm.







Here it is wicked:




And the juice I’m vaping in it:




I started at 24/25W and flavour was pretty descent. The chocolate is a bit richer to me, and it’s the first time I could taste a mild tobacco in the Ooey Gooey juice. So that’s a plus. I do think this particular setup complimented the juice I used in some ways.

Bumped it up to 30W and it got too warm for me too quickly, so I dropped down to 26W. Better.

I have to say that I see why you feel “underwhelmed” with the Wasp. Flavour isn’t bad at all, but in my opinion no better than a RTA since I’ve been using RTAs a lot lately. It could be my imagination, but I find that flavour drops quicker than other RDAs I’ve used and I end up dripping more frequently to get the flavour back.  However, this is only my first build in the Wasp so I will be trying other builds to see if I can get it to improve.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (20/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Okay, so here’s the clapton I put in:
> 
> Came out at 0.3ohms, 3mm.
> 
> ...


That mod tho........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Okay, so here’s the clapton I put in:
> 
> Came out at 0.3ohms, 3mm.
> 
> ...



Out of interest sake, single or double coil rdas ?

Happiest I got was using a 28 x2 fused Clapton with 28 staging wire.. both ni80 at 3.5mm, top of coil in line with top of posts and ended up at 0.5ish ohms if I remember correctly 

Agree with the flavour drop but I suspect it was due to my wicking because no flavour at all but wicks were about 80% wet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Out of interest sake, single or double coil rdas ?



Both, the Hadaly (clone) and the Goon LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (20/2/18)

i was also thinking about a wasp recently, glad I read this thread, cos i'm thinking twice too. I'll keep an eye here to see if you ever get the wasp build shining or if it gets retired!

great pics @Carnival!!!


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

veecee said:


> i was also thinking about a wasp recently, glad I read this thread, cos i'm thinking twice too. I'll keep an eye here to see if you ever get the wasp build shining or if it gets retired!
> 
> great pics @Carnival!!!



To be honest, I see the potential... more than likely needs aliens or a framed staple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/2/18)

This is what my wasp build looks like and i am moerse happy with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (20/2/18)

I have aliens(28 x 3 wrap with 38 ni80) in mine and enjoying it. Flavour is awesome but then again this is my 1st rda. Had 2 x rta tanks and a rdta before.


----------



## antonherbst (20/2/18)

When i re wick it ill post clean photos and try help as far as i can is this rda is a good flavor producer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Another thing that has occurred to me, I've never been a big airflow vaper... it dilutes the flavour too much (my ammit's airfloe was never more than half open so that could be a contributor to my experience


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> When i re wick it ill post clean photos and try help as far as i can is this rda is a good flavor producer.


 I must agree, yours was better than mine (I blamed the gloom though )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I must agree, yours was better than mine (I blamed the gloom though )



I am about to put my goon 1,5 on the gloom to see what happens with the flavor. Give me 20minutes and ill post if i taste a diference between the wasp and goon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> I am about to put my goon 1,5 on the gloom to see what happens with the flavor. Give me 20minutes and ill post if i taste a diference between the wasp and goon.



And here I thought you had welded the wasp on  thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/2/18)

Okay i have now taken much longer than i wanted with the goon on and the goon is beter with flavor and cloud but its a dual coil bs a single coil wasp. Diferent ohms and batteries used for the coil setups but both have a special place with juice on the gloom. I have just washed the wasp. Tomorrow when i rewick ill post my coil placement photos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Okay i have now taken much longer than i wanted with the goon on and the goon is beter with flavor and cloud but its a dual coil bs a single coil wasp. Diferent ohms and batteries used for the coil setups but both have a special place with juice on the gloom. I have just washed the wasp. Tomorrow when i rewick ill post my coil placement photos.



Here we are with my wasp build and coiling. 

I comb the wick and trim it very short. Hope this helps you with coil placement and wick method.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

